# Why does Uber believe it’s above the law?



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

http://www.stopuber.com/uber-believe-law/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

They paid off the right people and are bullies, that's why. 
Money talks, BS walks.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

As much as I despise Uber, part of the problem is us Americans. How many of us can honestly say we give a shit about anything other than me and mine? I'm sure we're all great at the lip service game, but I mean in our hearts, how many of us give a damn about all the starving, homeless people on the streets? Or the unemployed young people living at home with a 5 figure debt and no job? The answer is very few. 

In this environment of nobody giving two shits about each other, why would a company like Uber NOT thrive?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

also lol look at that site's pathetic excuse for a forum:

http://www.stopuber.com/forums/forum/open-forum/

we should tell them to link here as their forum.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

People are desperate for job's thanks to our Lord and savior, Obama. And people fell for the uber BS, and drank the uber kool-aid.
You're better being an employee of a limousine company.
But, most of uber drivers have little to no experience in the taxi and limousine business.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

It's simple ... Because they have all the money! $$$$$ 

He who has all the money makes the Rules!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> He who has all the money makes the Rules!


right. And that entity remains the US government.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> right. And that entity remains the US government.


Correct you are .. But that's federal!

Now on the state and local levels Uber just steamrolls those punks!
They just beat them up and take their lunch money!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People are desperate for job's thanks to our Lord and savior, Obama. And people fell for the uber BS, and drank the uber kool-aid.
> You're better being an employee of a limousine company.
> But, most of uber drivers have little to no experience in the taxi and limousine business.


Most of those Limo companies are worse than Uber.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> right. And that entity remains the US government.


Really Guys: You don't know how the real economy works. It works by force. Money or currency is just a tool used by the ones in power to govern the masses. How days it's more like numbers in your bank account or the limit on your plastic cards, it's all perception back up with force....For example in the 19th century the US Army started a economy with the Indians giving them colored beads as currency. The US Army was the enforcer to give those beads value....I know some of you out there won't get this concept thats why it works so well..LOL


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Most of those Limo companies are worse than Uber.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Really ??? What limousine company is worse than Uber ?
Name the the limousine companies that you worked for. 
They gave you no benefits, made you buy your own vehicle , and pay for gas and tolls ?? 
Really ?? 
Like I said, name the places that you worked or are you just making up stories?


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

Last Night was my first night driving. I chose the Waco area because I figured I knew more detail about Waco than Austin although Austin is probably closer for me. While talking to my paks they uninanimously claim that they prefer Uber because the cars are cleaner, the drivers are more personal while most Cab drivers are, "Assholes." They also like the fact that no cash involved and the nearest Uber picks them up minimizing the wait time. Cabs are old, and dirty and only care about getting you in and out as quick as possible to move on to the next pak, and Limos are often over priced. Uber is quick, simple, personal, affordable, and clean. No vomit on the seats and no jerk that treats you like a cheap trick.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Copperas Cove Uber said:


> Last Night was my first night driving. I chose the Waco area because I figured I knew more detail about Waco than Austin although Austin is probably closer for me. While talking to my paks they uninanimously claim that they prefer Uber because the cars are cleaner, the drivers are more personal while most Cab drivers are, "Assholes." They also like the fact that no cash involved and the nearest Uber picks them up minimizing the wait time. Cabs are old, and dirty and only care about getting you in and out as quick as possible to move on to the next pak, and Limos are often over priced. Uber is quick, simple, personal, affordable, and clean. No vomit on the seats and no jerk that treats you like a cheap trick.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*As a cab driver, yes, you want to get the people out and go on to the next person. 
You get the first drop of the meter. You make money on volume. Or an an out of town trip, double the meter. 
Driving a cab you learn something every day, all of it bad. *


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

I think maybe because us Ubers don't do this often enough or haven't done it long enough we haven't become desensitized to customers needs. It isn't enough money to make a career out of in this area, but it's a nice way to make an extra few bucks on the weekend.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Could Uber be the new Jim Jones, drink the punch.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Could Uber be the new Jim Jones, drink the punch.


Probably, but my tendency is L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> As much as I despise Uber, part of the problem is us Americans. How many of us can honestly say we give a shit about anything other than me and mine? I'm sure we're all great at the lip service game, but I mean in our hearts, how many of us give a damn about all the starving, homeless people on the streets? Or the unemployed young people living at home with a 5 figure debt and no job? The answer is very few.
> 
> In this environment of nobody giving two shits about each other, why would a company like Uber NOT thrive?


I think this applies to many different things. Take Walmart, the longer the lines at Walmart the longer this will go on. You can't have high wages when EVERYONE wants a deal. Uber is thriving on the environment that was in place long before the concept of Uber ever came to be a thought.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> also lol look at that site's pathetic excuse for a forum:
> 
> http://www.stopuber.com/forums/forum/open-forum/
> 
> we should tell them to link here as their forum.


I disagree, the intent of this forum was not to stop Uber. As a non-Uber driver, I may bring debate to this forum to convince drivers to be SMART and LEGAL, that is not the intent of stopuber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Copperas Cove Uber said:


> Last Night was my first night driving. I chose the Waco area because I figured I knew more detail about Waco than Austin although Austin is probably closer for me. While talking to my paks they uninanimously claim that they prefer Uber because the cars are cleaner, the drivers are more personal while most Cab drivers are, "Assholes." They also like the fact that no cash involved and the nearest Uber picks them up minimizing the wait time. Cabs are old, and dirty and only care about getting you in and out as quick as possible to move on to the next pak, and Limos are often over priced. Uber is quick, simple, personal, affordable, and clean. No vomit on the seats and no jerk that treats you like a cheap trick.


Honestly, the old, dirty cab stories are ridiculous. At least for Austin, I know a lot of the cab companies, and I see a lot of the cabs, there are many nice new vehicles in their fleet, and while maybe there are plenty of valid criticisms, wait times, language skills, Yellow cab vehicles are not old and filthy. I have a LOT of criticism over their political power, too :-(

As for limo rates, we are often only 20-30 higher than NON SURGE rates and meet and greet inside. During surge periods, we are cheaper. And no offense to you in Copperas Cove, but you are not from Austin, and by your own admission, you don't know the area.
Our chauffeurs know the city and surrounding areas, and even have to take a ridiculous test administered by the city to get a permit. Uber's practice of bringing out of towners to compete with Austin drivers definitely drives a wedge, not just between Uber drivers and cab or limo drivers, but between Uber drivers, particularly during slow periods. I am, in no way, trying to insult you. I am just pointing out how this company is tone deaf to long-term cohesion in the transportation industry.
As a limo company owner, I know the value of having friendly competition with other companies. We feed from the same market, and often have to work together during very large events. Animosity is not healthy for our business, but it seems to be a core component of Uber :-(


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I disagree, the intent of this forum was not to stop Uber. As a non-Uber driver, I may bring debate to this forum to convince drivers to be SMART and LEGAL, that is not the intent of stopuber.


The Uber Destructors would encourage healthy debate.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Honestly, the old, dirty cab stories are ridiculous. At least for Austin, I know a lot of the cab companies, and I see a lot of the cabs, there are many nice new vehicles in their fleet, and while maybe there are plenty of valid criticisms, wait times, language skills, Yellow cab vehicles are not old and filthy. I have a LOT of criticism over their political power, too :-(
> 
> As for limo rates, we are often only 20-30 higher than NON SURGE rates and meet and greet inside. During surge periods, we are cheaper. And no offense to you in Copperas Cove, but you are not from Austin, and by your own admission, you don't know the area.
> Our chauffeurs know the city and surrounding areas, and even have to take a ridiculous test administered by the city to get a permit. Uber's practice of bringing out of towners to compete with Austin drivers definitely drives a wedge, not just between Uber drivers and cab or limo drivers, but between Uber drivers, particularly during slow periods. I am, in no way, trying to insult you. I am just pointing out how this company is tone deaf to long-term cohesion in the transportation industry.
> As a limo company owner, I know the value of having friendly competition with other companies. We feed from the same market, and often have to work together during very large events. Animosity is not healthy for our business, but it seems to be a core component of Uber :-(


POST # 21 / TX.RIDES : UBER...a Technology
Company built on Animosity!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Never ever thought Uber would thrive in Chicago, why did it you may ask? Rahm Emanuel's brother is a investor in Uber, Ari Emanuel and that's why it's thriving because the mayor wants it too


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> http://www.stopuber.com/uber-believe-law/


Because they are. There's a new law - if you have over a billion dollars, you're above the law. Except the one that says, "if you have over a billion dollars you're above the law." That one still applies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 21 / TX.RIDES : UBER...a Technology
> Company built on Animosity!


Don't forgot greed and deceit.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

That stop uber forum is hilarious - first post 3months 2weeks ago, it now has 5 posts. Apparently not that many people want to stop Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Honestly, the old, dirty cab stories are ridiculous. At least for Austin, I know a lot of the cab companies, and I see a lot of the cabs, there are many nice new vehicles in their fleet, and while maybe there are plenty of valid criticisms, wait times, language skills, Yellow cab vehicles are not old and filthy. I have a LOT of criticism over their political power, too :-(
> 
> As for limo rates, we are often only 20-30 higher than NON SURGE rates and meet and greet inside. During surge periods, we are cheaper. And no offense to you in Copperas Cove, but you are not from Austin, and by your own admission, you don't know the area.
> Our chauffeurs know the city and surrounding areas, and even have to take a ridiculous test administered by the city to get a permit. Uber's practice of bringing out of towners to compete with Austin drivers definitely drives a wedge, not just between Uber drivers and cab or limo drivers, but between Uber drivers, particularly during slow periods. I am, in no way, trying to insult you. I am just pointing out how this company is tone deaf to long-term cohesion in the transportation industry.
> As a limo company owner, I know the value of having friendly competition with other companies. We feed from the same market, and often have to work together during very large events. Animosity is not healthy for our business, but it seems to be a core component of Uber :-(


You make valid points, but the cab industry, at least here, did themselves in. People would have chosen literally any other option to avoid cabs. Many, many dishonest, abusive drivers that often times can't drive safely, and don't bother to learn the language, coupled with the fact that they're extremely unreliable, ensured their fate. They have been adding some newer cabs, even hybrids, but it looks as though it's probably mostly too little, too late. I don't see them totally going away anytime soon, but they've got a HUGE hill to climb to get the bulk of the business long term. From what I'm hearing from riders, as Uber gets bigger here the drivers/cab industry gets worse! Not exactly a savvy crowd.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You make valid points, but the cab industry, at least here, did themselves in. People would have chosen literally any other option to avoid cabs. Many, many dishonest, abusive drivers that often times can't drive safely, and don't bother to learn the language, coupled with the fact that they're extremely unreliable, ensured their fate. They have been adding some newer cabs, even hybrids, but it looks as though it's probably mostly too little, too late. I don't see them totally going away anytime soon, but they've got a HUGE hill to climb to get the bulk of the business long term. From what I'm hearing from riders, as Uber gets bigger here the drivers/cab industry gets worse! Not exactly a savvy crowd.


The same decline will occur with Uber, et al unless pay and conditions are favorable enough to attract and retain a more professional employee base. It's not that cab companies solicit bad drivers with limited communication skills, it's often the only crowd they can attract. The same applies to many service and retail industries. Employers get what they pay for. So do customers, although they demand 3x, publicly, via social media


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The same decline will occur with Uber, et al unless pay and conditions are favorable enough to attract and retain a more professional employee base. It's not that cab companies solicit bad drivers with limited communication skills, it's often the only crowd they can attract. The same applies to many service and retail industries. Employers get what they pay for. So do customers, although they demand 3x, publicly, via social media


Oh, I totally agree. If people are living in their cars and working for Uber, you won't be getting clean, well-maintained vehicles, and good drivers. You'll be getting the worst of the cab company remnants.

The drug-addicted drivers that have CDL's, and there's a bunch of them, are an ideal fit for Uber. Many that somehow keep their CDL's, but can't get, or keep a real job, will find a perfect home at Uber. They can drive, take their dope, and don't have to worry about a drug screen, or even a driving test to get the job. I still maintain my CDL in good standing, and EVERY driving job I've ever had, except Uber, required a pre-hire drug screen, random testing, and I even had to prove I could drive before I was hired, imagine that. They cover their asses because they have to. This whole thing is really insane. Of course Uber is a cab company, so they don't really care about the drivers, riders, safety, that kinda stuff.

I don't even know if Uber is going to cover a lousy few dollars for my rear window. Instead of just doing the right thing and paying for the glass, and even a little something for me over the lost time and trouble, the incident information was forwarded to James River. Maybe they'll cover it if I pay the first $2,000 or whatever the deductible is.  My inquiry about anything additional for my lost time and trouble was ignored until I sent another email, then I got a reply stating the CSR would have to talk to her team about it. I don't even care so much about the money, but if they won't cover me on this relatively minor incident, then I know I can't count on them if it was something really big.

They may do the right thing and cover the repair, and give me a few dollars for my lost time and trouble, but I'm not holding my breath. Of course, if it's not covered, when others find out the situation they're REALLY in, I expect Uber will start to see the good drivers dropping out at an accelerated rate. 
If all it takes is a busted windshield to get rid of an Uber driver, I predict the glass shops around the country getting a lot of business.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Oh, I totally agree. If people are living in their cars and working for Uber, you won't be getting clean, well-maintained vehicles, and good drivers. You'll be getting the worst of the cab company remnants.
> 
> The drug-addicted drivers that have CDL's, and there's a bunch of them, are an ideal fit for Uber. Many that somehow keep their CDL's, but can't get, or keep a real job, will find a perfect home at Uber. They can drive, take their dope, and don't have to worry about a drug screen, or even a driving test to get the job. I still maintain my CDL in good standing, and EVERY driving job I've ever had, except Uber, required a pre-hire drug screen, random testing, and I even had to prove I could drive before I was hired, imagine that. They cover their asses because they have to. This whole thing is really insane. Of course Uber is a cab company, so they don't really care about the drivers, riders, safety, that kinda stuff.
> 
> ...


I must be a Pollyanna in regards to CDL holders taking drugs! (Or our selective policies have paid off. ) We've never had a failed test nor have we anticipated one, but we're fairly small potatoes in the big stew

Yeah, anyone with enough gumption to maintain professional permitting, and afford a decent vehicle is not going to pimp themselves out for less-than-hack rates. Heh...this may be a good time for good drivers to go back to the cab industry! That would be an interesting turn of events! And technically, it would be the logical result, as those companies find ways to improve, shedding their poor performers to these new TNCs.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Heh...this may be a good time for good drivers to go back to the cab industry! That would be an interesting turn of events! And technically, it would be the logical result, as those companies find ways to improve, shedding their poor performers to these new TNCs.


Wouldn't that just be amazing Karma for Uber?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> It's simple ... Because they have all the money! $$$$$
> 
> He who has all the money makes the Rules!


The golden rule


----------

